# Suicidio en España: récord espantoso



## david53 (26 Ene 2022)

El suicidio se ha convertido en los dos últimos años en la principal causa de muerte no natural en España bajo la mirada nula del Gobierno del país. Mayoritariamente son los jóvenes quienes toman esta fatal decisión, y solo los estudios y denuncias de organizaciones privadas han logrado dar un poco de información sobre las causas. Desde Madrid conversamos sobre las razones y los planes de acción del Gobierno actual de Pedro Sánchez para combatir las altas tasas de suicidio en España.










Suicidio en España: récord espantoso- Videos de RT


El suicidio se ha convertido en los dos últimos años en la principal causa de muerte no natural en España bajo la mirada nula del Gobierno del país. Mayoritariamente son los jóvenes quienes toman esta fatal decisión, y solo los estudios y denuncias de organizaciones privadas han logrado dar un...




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## BOOM3 (26 Ene 2022)

40 millones de vacunados, todo un record, claro que si...


----------



## victormiw (26 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> El suicidio se ha convertido en los dos últimos años en la principal causa de muerte no natural en España bajo la mirada nula del Gobierno del país. Mayoritariamente son los jóvenes quienes toman esta fatal decisión, y solo los estudios y denuncias de organizaciones privadas han logrado dar un poco de información sobre las causas. Desde Madrid conversamos sobre las razones y los planes de acción del Gobierno actual de Pedro Sánchez para combatir las altas tasas de suicidio en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mejor que no hagan ningún plan no vaya a ser que se tripliquen.


----------



## Fargo (26 Ene 2022)

Igual el bombardeo televisivo asustaviejas 24/7 tiene algo que ver.


----------



## Carlos París (26 Ene 2022)

Record de parguelas que se matan sin antes llevarse por delante a hijos de puta, saliéndoles gratis ya como les sale.
Cread dos, tres, muchos Breivik.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ene 2022)

Ojalá lo hicieran llevándose a un puñao de hijosdeputa por delante.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (26 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> El suicidio se ha convertido en los dos últimos años en la principal causa de muerte no natural en España bajo la mirada nula del Gobierno del país. Mayoritariamente son los jóvenes quienes toman esta fatal decisión, y solo los estudios y denuncias de organizaciones privadas han logrado dar un poco de información sobre las causas. Desde Madrid conversamos sobre las razones y los planes de acción del Gobierno actual de Pedro Sánchez para combatir las altas tasas de suicidio en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Consecuencia de la nefasta gestion y nula espectativa de mejora. Eso si, las pensiones no se tocan.


----------



## hyugaa (26 Ene 2022)

RESULTADO DE AÑOS DE PEPEROS Y DE SOCIALISTOS


----------



## Smoker (26 Ene 2022)

Antes la gente se daba a la bebida

De todas formas es el peaje a tener en esta sociedad 

- sin perspectivas económicas ni de crecimiento
- sin parejas estables
- sin trabajos estables
- bombardeo de RRSS happyguay


O te haces asocial y te la suda mucho como muchos ya somos, o te da depresión

Tengo claro que antes de suicidarme haría algo en mi taifa para salir en los periódicos


----------



## Charlatan (26 Ene 2022)

la espanha que quieres..haz que pase.


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Ojalá lo hicieran llevándose a un puñao de hijosdeputa por delante.



Con que se llevaran a uno ya valdria, y sera por concejales y carguitos nombrados a dedo, por menas apunyalaviejas y lumpen marronido en general. Aunque la caza mayor seria un diputado o un ministro. Pero eso esta complicado me parece a mi.

En la carcel estaran calentitos y con tres comidas al dia, y al asesino se le puede perdonar, pero el suicida muerte en pecado mortal SI o SI.

Solo haria falta uno para que se creara tendencia, estoy seguro.

Nec spe, nec meto.


----------



## Estais_avisados (26 Ene 2022)

Eso sí es una pandemia, por propia experiencia


----------



## LostSouls (26 Ene 2022)

En Barcelona hay carteles institucionales de atención al suicida, ya nos da una idea del cinismo en lugar de preguntarse cómo hemos llegado hasta aquí. En un país con sol, fiesta, terracitas y todas esas cosas que hacían de él un sitio no deprimente.
Ahora lo que se lleva es justo lo contrario, van a conseguir amargar hasta al más luminoso.


----------



## EL FARAON (26 Ene 2022)

Mientras la mayoría de suicidios sean de hombres no harán nada para parar está lacra, es más, yo creo que hasta lo celebran que así sea.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (26 Ene 2022)

Antes de la pandemia lei que llegaba a 60.000 personas al año pero que eran maquilladas

Me imagino que habra alcanzado los 100.000 

Despues siguen hablando pestes del antiguo regimen


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ene 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Eso sí es una pandemia, por propia experiencia



Si,yo también conozco a mas suicidas que muertos en tráfico. Una pena.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Ene 2022)

10/20 abortos feminazis a la hora


----------



## imaginARIO (26 Ene 2022)

Infografía: La disparidad de género en la tasa de suicidios en el mundo


Esta infografía muestra la tasa de suicidios estandarizada por edad en 2019 en países seleccionados (cada 100.000 habitantes).




es.statista.com


----------



## hyugaa (26 Ene 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Infografía: La disparidad de género en la tasa de suicidios en el mundo
> 
> 
> Esta infografía muestra la tasa de suicidios estandarizada por edad en 2019 en países seleccionados (cada 100.000 habitantes).
> ...



La de 2021 seria más interesante


----------



## sirpask (26 Ene 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> La de 2021 seria más interesante



La tasa de suicidios de 2021 tiene que ser impactante. No creo que la veamos nunca.

Estoy seguro que en menos de 50 años a multiplicado por 100 a los fallecidos por y con Codvid.


----------



## Nicors (26 Ene 2022)

Sorprendentes las cifras de Uruguay .


----------



## Carlos París (26 Ene 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Infografía: La disparidad de género en la tasa de suicidios en el mundo
> 
> 
> Esta infografía muestra la tasa de suicidios estandarizada por edad en 2019 en países seleccionados (cada 100.000 habitantes).
> ...



El país más equiparado en sucidios por sexos es la India, debe ser por el tema cultural del suicidio de la viuda. Nótese la desproporción del caso de Rusia, el país más pagafantas y donde tradicionalmente el hombre tiene que pagar todo, regalar flores, llevar las bolsas, etc.


----------



## birdland (26 Ene 2022)

Y el día que salgan las estadísticas con las circunstancias de los suicidados alguno no se lo va a creer

pero en los 500 millones justificados con 50 muertos también se callan las circunstancias , no vaya a ser que la gente despierte


----------



## Pili33 (26 Ene 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Antes la gente se daba a la bebida
> 
> De todas formas es el peaje a tener en esta sociedad
> 
> ...



Una buena guerra arregla todo esto...


----------



## McNulty (26 Ene 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Infografía: La disparidad de género en la tasa de suicidios en el mundo
> 
> 
> Esta infografía muestra la tasa de suicidios estandarizada por edad en 2019 en países seleccionados (cada 100.000 habitantes).
> ...



Uruguay? wtf


----------



## imaginARIO (26 Ene 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> La de 2021 seria más interesante



Sólo hay hasta 2020, y seguro que algún afín a la PSOE las habrá cocinado como hace Tezanos con el CIS:



https://gacetamedica.com/profesion/espana-registra-en-2020-el-mayor-numero-de-suicidios-desde-que-hay-datos/


----------



## EL FARAON (26 Ene 2022)

Y apuesto que muchos suicidios han ido a parar a aumentar las cifras de muertes por COVID.


----------



## Smoker (26 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Una buena guerra arregla todo esto...



una guerra para defender que? 

El país que nos maltrata?

Las mujeres ? 

Los hijos que no tenemos?
Los menas? 

Los hijos de puta de los políticos? 

Vete tu al frente amigo


----------



## Autómata (26 Ene 2022)

Y porque los ansiolíticos y antidepresivos cuestan céntimos con receta de la seguridad social. Sino imaginaros....
Dantesco.


----------



## Pili33 (26 Ene 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> *una guerra para defender que?*
> 
> El país que nos maltrata?
> 
> ...



Una guerra para:

1) eliminar población inútil que no es necesaria.
2) tener, así, atemorizada a la población que quede viva y acepte las nuevas normas.
3) tener nuevas normas internacionales, tanto económicas como política.
4) ampliar el superávit de las industrias armamentísticas.
5) ampliar otros 80 años el capitalismo pirata.
6) volver a diseñar nuevos países a base de escuadra y cartabón.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Ene 2022)

Muchos suicidios pasan a engrosar las cifras de accidentes de tráfico y no cuentan.

Coger tu coche y ponerlo a 160km/h para potrarte contra algo es mejor metodo de quitarde de enmedio que otros más engorrosos. Pero en este caso al estado le interesa contarte como "tráfico" asi la DGT puede seguir jodiendo a la gente.


----------



## Smoker (26 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Una guerra para:
> 
> 1) eliminar población inútil que no es necesaria.
> 2) tener, así, atemorizada a la población que quede viva y acepte las nuevas normas.
> ...



No se necesitan guerras para eso hoy dia


----------



## juantxxxo (26 Ene 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> No se necesitan guerras para eso hoy dia



No lo tengo tan claro, pero el tema de la pandemia ha ido sobre ruedas, y las que vengan, que ya van avisando.


----------



## g62848 (26 Ene 2022)

Los gobiernos nunca harán, ya que según ellos, eso es lo mismo que la eutanasia


----------



## Linsecte2000 (26 Ene 2022)

Normal, esto es una matrics demoñaca atroz. No entiendo como la gente vive como si nada ocurriera.


----------



## Pili33 (26 Ene 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> No se necesitan guerras para eso hoy dia



Piensa que eliminando población sacrificable en el planeta disminuyen el número de futuros manifestantes y opositores para el nuevo régimen que quieren imponer.


----------



## Louis Renault (26 Ene 2022)

No tendrás nada, comerás gusanos, vivirás en casas de paja y serás feliz.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (26 Ene 2022)

Es muy alucinante que tengan que venir CMs a sueldo del Kremlin a hablar sobre un tema que es tabu en España, y lo es ya que la mayoría son hombres, y al ser una charocracia, los hombres no importan.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 Ene 2022)

Me da a mí que los que se suicidan son varones españoles. MENAS e ILEGALES me parece que no son los que se suicidan, porque el dinero público, las corruptas ONG y los podemitarras cuidan de ellos. ¿Me equivoco?

Moras reciben pisitos equipados de 300.000 euros de manos de criminales afines a unidAs podemos:
 

¿Así quién se va a suicidar? ¡LOS QUE SE SUICIDAN SOMOS NOSOTROS!


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (26 Ene 2022)

Una sociedad NWO de progres emasculados y sostenibles es lo que tiene. Cobardes hasta para a vivir.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2022)

Acoso laboral y escolar por todas partes


----------



## cabronavirus (26 Ene 2022)

En 2008 ya hubo aumento debido a la "desaceleración económica".

Así que es lógico que el empeoramiento de la situación y los problemas ya expuestos en este hilo no hacen más que agravar la situación.

La mayoría de casos son debidos a la *falta de recursos, *con viogen o sin, pero sueltan la milonga de "ej que tenía "problemah mentaleh" ", y a seguir con la mamandurria.



Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Me da a mí que los que se suicidan son varones españoles. MENAS e ILEGALES me parece que no son los que se suicidan, porque el dinero público, las corruptas ONG y los podemitarras cuidan de ellos. ¿Me equivoco?
> 
> Moras reciben pisitos equipados de 300.000 euros de manos de criminales afines a unidAs podemos:
> 
> ...



Muy cierto también.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> La tasa de suicidios de 2021 tiene que ser impactante. No creo que la veamos nunca.
> 
> Estoy seguro que en menos de 50 años a multiplicado por 100 a los fallecidos por y con Codvid.



Una desgracia.
Ojalá se hiciera algo por parar esta sangría de vidas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Acoso laboral y escolar por todas partes



Sí, eso cuenta y mucho.
Como empiecen a hacer bullying escolar o acoso a alguien, ya sea a nivel profesional, en los centros educativos o personal, ahí los suicidios se disparan. Pero nada, los que podrían hacer algo, mirando hacia otro lado.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (26 Ene 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Antes de la pandemia lei que llegaba a 60.000 personas al año pero que eran maquilladas
> 
> Me imagino que habra alcanzado los 100.000
> 
> Despues siguen hablando pestes del *antiguo regimen*




Hablemos con propiedad: supongo te refieres al Régimen Anterior(España 1939-1975).
No vaya a ser que piensen que te refieres a la Corte de Luis XVI.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (26 Ene 2022)

*La mayoría de los suicidados son varones españoles* (de todas las edades, si bien las causas son diferentes según el estrato de edad y estado civil) porque la sociedad esta ahora mismo configurada para ayudar a las mujeres y a los inmigrantes.

--Los inmigrantes tienen la red de apoyo social de sus compatriotas (muy activa por ejemplo la de los venezolanos) y a la PSOE y Podemos a su favor.

--Las mujeres tienen todo el sector servicios a su favor, ayudas si quieren emprender, y una mucha mayor predisposición de sus padres a mantenerlas opositando ( y ademas con mucho menos estress porque -lo siento pero es así- si fracasan salvo que sean auténticos adefesios siempre van a poder tener una salida con un trabajo de sueldo mínimo y su pareja, que siempre las ayudará)
...... Y encima con todo tipo de programas e iniciativas para aventajarlas incluso con menores exigencias que al hombre. E incluso si con todo lo anterior no pueden independizarse o en el peor de los casos vivir de sus parejas, siempre van tener una acogida en la casa paterna mejor vista socialmente que la de un hombre, que viviendo con sus padres es un fracasado, un auténtico Chris Peterson de la vida











La reserva de plazas para mujeres en el acceso a policía local


El pasado marzo de 2021, el Juzgado de lo Contencioso Administrativo núm. 5 de Valencia en sentencia 419/2021 de 13 de septiembre (Ayuntamiento de Gandia) confirma de nuevo lo previsto en la Disposición Séptima de la Ley 17/17 de Coordinación de los Cuerpos de Policía Local de la Comunidad...




www.levante-emv.com













La Generalitat reservará un 40% de las nuevas plazas de Mossos y Bombers para las mujeres


La Generalitat reservará un 40% de plazas para las mujeres en las nuevas convocatorias de los cuerpos de seguridad y emergencias como Mossos d'Esquadra, donde




www.lavanguardia.com





--El hombre en España ¿tiene algo? NADA. Salvo enchufe familiar o que sea un auténtico fuera de serie (guapo, inteligente, alfa, socialmente exitoso....) competir a cara de perro y no quejarse nunca, que le llamaran llorica y le haran bullying primero y mobbing despues.

No os debe sorprender que tantos hombres le den al gym y a la cirugía estética hoy día, pues les toca competir por todo: por tener pareja, por tener trabajo...y cada vez mas aspirantes frente a cada vez menos oportunidades cuya concesión (las de pareja todas y las de trabajo cada vez mas) estan en manos de mujeres que siempre van a optar por el mas mono jijiji es que borja me moja las bragas no voy a coger al calvo ese con tripa jijijij solo soy una chica jijiji


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Ene 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Uruguay? wtf



A mí también me ha llamado la atención.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Ene 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Es muy alucinante que tengan que venir CMs a sueldo del Kremlin a hablar sobre un tema que es tabu en España, y lo es ya que la mayoría son hombres, y al ser una charocracia, los hombres no importan.



A ver, ... Hubo épocas en la historia en la que las mujeres vivían en peores condiciones que el hombre, porque vivían subyugadas al poder y control de este. Y aun así, se suicidaban en menor número. Hasta donde yo sé es así.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> *La mayóría de los suicidados son jóvenes y varones* españoles, porque la sociedad esta ahora mismo configurada para ayudar a las mujeres y a los inmigrantes.
> 
> --Los inmigrantes tienen la red de apoyo social de sus compatriotas (muy activa por ejemplo la de los venezolanos) y a la PSOE y Podemos a su favor.
> 
> ...



La sociedad hoy en día es competitiva para todos.
Y eso de que los hombres ayudan a sus mujeres, en la sociedad actual no pasa. En muchos casos es al revés.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Ene 2022)

Las cifras son preocupantes, desde luego.


----------



## Sturmgewehr (26 Ene 2022)

Mujeres muertas por La Lacra de la violencia de genero en 2021: 44
Hombres suicidados en 2021: 4.000


----------



## Chispeante (26 Ene 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Mientras la mayoría de suicidios sean de hombres no harán nada para parar está lacra, es más, yo creo que hasta lo celebran que así sea.



Venía a escribir casi lo mismo. Es un problema mayoritariamente masculino ergo no es problema.


----------



## ShellShock (26 Ene 2022)

El elefante en la habitación.

Se veía venir esta situación con tanto feminismo, tanto machaque al hombre currante, tanta inmigración masiva y tanta pérdida de calidad de vida y poder adquisitivo en general durante las últimas décadas, pero con la puta locura y estafa gigantesca del covic ya se ha desmadrado totalmente la situación.

Pero bueno, mientra sea un problema que afecte principalmente a hombres blancos heterosexuales no tendrá el más mínimo interés para las autoridades o la sociedad en general.


----------



## Gotthard (26 Ene 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Antes la gente se daba a la bebida
> 
> De todas formas es el peaje a tener en esta sociedad
> 
> ...



El problema es que hacerte asocial conduce al aislamiento, la gente se olvida de ti, la soledad hace su trabajo, eso te quita las ganas incluso de vengarte de lo que sea, solo quieres poner fin al dolor y al final de cabeza por el viaducto de la calle Segovia. Una persona sin vinculos afectivos con nadie es carne de suicidio o de adicciones.

El mejor remedio para el suicidio es socializar, que es lo ultimo que quieren los hijos de puta manipuladores que nos gobiernan y se dedican a crear condiciones para que nos odiemos unos a otros: privilegios a unos y toneladas de mierda a otros, su mejor trabajo es el feminismo que en realidad lo que busca es dejar a los ciudadanos, hombres y mujeres prejuzgandose y odiandose, con el sexo como deporte y sin ningun apoyo sentimental sano, eso nos hace a todos frustrados, amargados, pasotas y sumisos.

Al final todos los tios en soledad y ruina.

Al final todas las tias con gatos y barbituricos.

El puto fin de la civilizacion occidental.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

para este tema no va a haber pasta, es un problema con mucha más víctimas varones a los que no se puede aplicar el discurso femictimista...

... pero no minusvaloremos la capacidad del marxismo cultural para crear un nuevo grupo social al que aplicarle el discurso victimista y de opresión, POR EJEMPLO LA LUCHA GENERACIONAL, y sacar de ahí otro nicho de gastos de dineros para solucionar problemas hasta el fin de los tiempos


----------



## JmDt (26 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> El suicidio se ha convertido en los dos últimos años en la principal causa de muerte no natural en España bajo la mirada nula del Gobierno del país. Mayoritariamente son los jóvenes quienes toman esta fatal decisión, y solo los estudios y denuncias de organizaciones privadas han logrado dar un poco de información sobre las causas. Desde Madrid conversamos sobre las razones y los planes de acción del Gobierno actual de Pedro Sánchez para combatir las altas tasas de suicidio en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Existe brecha de género en esto?? 
Cuantos de estos son Separados/viogenizados
O que se suicide estos se la pela a todo el mundo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ene 2022)

El suicidio no da votos ni paguitas.-


----------



## El gostoso (26 Ene 2022)

Yo estoy hasta los huevos ya de todo..


----------



## Turgot (26 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Record de parguelas que se matan sin antes llevarse por delante a hijos de puta, saliéndoles gratis ya como les sale.
> Cread dos, tres, muchos Breivik.



Siempre la misma tontería

A ver si os enteraís que un suicida hace mucho que no piensa en la política cuando llega a ese estado


----------



## silenus (26 Ene 2022)

Hoy, DEP:









Conmoción en un colegio de Huesca al caer un hombre de 80 años al patio de recreo mientras estaban los alumnos


Conmoción en un colegio de Huesca al caer un hombre de 80 años al patio de recreo mientras estaban los alumnos




www.20minutos.es





_La muerte de *un hombre de 80 años* que se ha precipitado al vacío desde un bloque de viviendas y que *ha caído al interior del patio de recreo del colegio* Santa Rosa de Huesca ha provocado la *conmoción entre los alumnos* que han presenciado el suceso cuando ya habían iniciado sus juegos.

Según han informado fuentes de la investigación, *el fallecido es una persona de avanzada edad* que ha caído desde el interior de su vivienda, ubicada en un bloque aledaño al centro colegial, por causas que investigan los responsables policiales desplazados al lugar de los hechos, que ven* probable que se trate de un suicidio*.





_


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Antes de la pandemia lei que llegaba a 60.000 personas al año pero que eran maquilladas
> 
> Me imagino que habra alcanzado los 100.000
> 
> Despues siguen hablando pestes del antiguo regimen



Joder da para poner un ministerio. Si montera lo tiene no veo porque no


----------



## verderolo (26 Ene 2022)

Son casi 4.000 al año y muchos provocados por enfermedades mentales y/o adicciones:








España registra la mayor cifra de suicidios de su historia


España registra la mayor cifra de suicidios de su historia Saltan las alarmas por el número de suicidios en España, un país donde todavía no hay ningún plan o




www.google.com





El problema real y de base de muchos suicidios evitables pasa por la depresión que sí es una lacra incluso con todos los fármacos que tenemos hoy día.

Vamos a ver limitadas nuestras perspectivas económicas y sociales por la escasez que cada vez se agudizará más. Lo podemos tomar mejor o peor pero conviene irse preparando psicológicamente para lo que viene.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (26 Ene 2022)

Los simpson como siempre adivinando el futuro, ahora la sociedad está llena de barneys.


----------



## I'm back (26 Ene 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Hoy, DEP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caray, algo muy parecido pasó en mi colegio. Eso sí, no salió en prensa. Fue hace más de 25 años.


----------



## silenus (26 Ene 2022)

El drama de la salud mental: el 43% de los españoles se siente "mal o muy mal" emocionalmente


Un estudio elaborado por AXA revela que el 58% de la población siente estrés, el 40% depresión y un 16% ansiedad por encima de lo normal.




www.elespanol.com





Pero si somos el país que mejor se vive del mundo... Me lo ha dicho Fraudez desde el Falcon.


----------



## ShellShock (26 Ene 2022)

De mi época de estudiante universitario recuerdo tres intentos de suicidio entre mis compañeros de clase, dos de los cuales lo consumaron. Todos hombres.

En facultades de ciencias y escuelas de ingeniería es algo no demasiado raro, por desgracia. A la decadencia generalizada de la sociedad occidental le sumas la presión de ciertos estudios, las tasas de 95% de suspensos en gran parte de las asignaturas, el tener que hacer prácticas y estudiar por las noches, etc. (o al menos así era antes) y pasa lo que pasa. El que ya viene tocado de casa con problemas familiares, enfermedades o cosas así es probable que acabe hundido. Otro factor que también es deprimente es el saber que muchos al salir van a ir directos a la cárnica de turno a ser explotados durante una década más en un curro de mierda de 80 horas semanales.


----------



## Kabuterimon (26 Ene 2022)

Yo sigo preguntandome por que la gente se suicida porque le arruinan la vida...no será mejor matar a esa persona o grupo que te ha arruinado la vida y luego te suicidas? No es más....logico?


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ene 2022)

El remedio al suicidio es tener dinero en el banco. Nada más que eso


----------



## sirpask (26 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Una desgracia.
> Ojalá se hiciera algo por parar esta sangría de vidas.



Por algun motivo no les interesa, es como si solo se suicidaran cristianos y de raza blanca.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ene 2022)

Ese hombre tendría sus problemas, claro está. Pero vamos, no es lo mismo tener un colchón que no tenerlo









Los pobres se suicidan más que los ricos en los países desarrollados, según un estudio


Contraría la versión de Emile Durkheim, quien sostenía en el siglo XIX que la miseria protegía del suicidio porque creaba cohesión social




www.google.com


----------



## arriondas (26 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El remedio al suicidio es tener dinero en el banco. Nada más que eso



No. Hay gente que parece llevar una vida plena, con un buen curro y un buen sueldo... y de repente, de un día para otro, se quitan de en medio.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No. Hay gente que parece llevar una vida plena, con un buen curro y un buen sueldo... y de repente, de un día para otro, se quitan de en medio.



Puede ser, pero en la mayoría de casos no es así. Repito, no es lo mismo tener un futuro incierto que tener un soporte económico. Y la mayor parte de los españoles somos pobres o tenemos mucha dificultad para ahorrar y tener algo donde caernos muertos.


----------



## juantxxxo (26 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El remedio al suicidio es tener dinero en el banco. Nada más que eso



Ya te lo han dicho. Mira, por ejemplo, los casos que se han dado en el rock, cornell o el de linkin. Hay mil factores más que el dinero.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Ya te lo han dicho. Mira, por ejemplo, los casos que se han dado en el rock, cornell o el de linkin. Hay mil factores más que el dinero.



Y qué factores podrían ser? Drogas?


----------



## juantxxxo (26 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y qué factores podrían ser? Drogas?



Aunque no lo creas, hay gente que a pesar de tener el tema económico solucionado puede tener otros problemas, no sólo drogas. Una depresión jodida, una relación que acaba mal y les hace cortocircuitar etc.


----------



## condimento (26 Ene 2022)

Cotas muy altas en suicidios y en accidentes laborales pero toca aguantar un Ministerio de misandria para que vivan bien las pelofrito y congéneres, como las concubinas de los mastuerzos que nos desgobiernan. El español que vota a todos esos golfos no es más que un parguela y un imbécil.


----------



## arriondas (26 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Aunque no lo creas, hay gente que a pesar de tener el tema económico solucionado puede tener otros problemas, no sólo drogas. Una depresión jodida, una relación que acaba mal y les hace cortocircuitar etc.



Exacto. Incluso el darse cuenta de que para muchas cosas no es la clase de vida que querían tener. Por no mencionar la sordidez y la falsedad que suele rondar por el mundo de las celebridades.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Aunque no lo creas, hay gente que a pesar de tener el tema económico solucionado puede tener otros problemas, no sólo drogas. Una depresión jodida, una relación que acaba mal y les hace cortocircuitar etc.



Entonces ha de haber un detonante, y ese detonante puede ser diferente en cada persona. ¿Como controlas eso, y como lo solucionas?


----------



## luron (26 Ene 2022)

Es mucho más probable que se suicide alguien que pasa de tener una vida normal (no necesariamente suntuosa) a quedarse sin sustento económico y no encontrar fuente de ingresos.

Los casos de gente sin problema económico que se quita la vida me temo que se deben, o bien a enfermedad incurable, o bien a problema legal grave.

Yo conozco el caso del suicidio de un hombre con muy buen trabajo y mucho dinero. Dicen que tenía en ciernes un problema legal grave por una cantidad muy considerable de dinero y no aguantó la presión.

Después estan en niños y jóvenes los suicidios por acoso escolar (estos casos me parecen muy trágicos) y desengaños amorosos (que me resultan incomprensibles).


----------



## InigoMontoya (26 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y qué factores podrían ser? Drogas?



Denuncias falsas de violencia de genero donde los hombres son masacrados en tribunales sin pruebas y sin piedad por el relato inventado de una locadelcoño random. Desde que se implantó la LVG en el 2004 se han muntiplicado los suicidios de hombres por mas de diez.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Ene 2022)

Creo que hay más muertos por suicidio que menores de 65 años por Covid, sin embargo no hay ninguna campaña de ayuda o algo que los evite y si mil campañas y presiones para vacunarnos


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Ene 2022)

Hay un tabu mayor que el de las tasas cada vez mas elevadas de suicidio, y es el de que el suicidio deba ser considerado necesariamente como algo negativo.

Por ejemplo, ni tan siquiera la psiquiatria se atreve a reconocer abiertamente que para suicidarse no es necesario estar atravesando por ninguna clase de trastorno mental o proceso depresivo.

El suicidio razonado y sopesado desde la mas absoluta cordura y estabilidad mental y emocional, es el tabu dentro del propio tabu.

El problema por tanto a la hora de abordar el tema del suicidio, no deberia centrarse en las altas tasas, que vienen de lejos y que se continuarian incrementando aunque no hubiese pandemia, sino en abordar por que el suicidio en realidad es un tema tabu. Y la autentica razon es la de que pone en tela de juicio la idea misma de la existencia tal y como se ha venido entendiendo practicamente desde los origenes de la humanidad.

El suicidio es la madre de todas las cuestiones filosoficas.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (26 Ene 2022)

Pero eh! que las 34 muertas por jenaro son supermegaultraimportantes.


----------



## GeneralTaylor (26 Ene 2022)

Las estadísticas de Rusia son simplemente brutales. Si las juntásemos con las muertes por alcoholismo igualaban a las bajas de Stalingrado.


----------



## ·TUERTO (26 Ene 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Con que se llevaran a uno ya valdria, y sera por concejales y carguitos nombrados a dedo, por menas apunyalaviejas y lumpen marronido en general. Aunque la caza mayor seria un diputado o un ministro. Pero eso esta complicado me parece a mi.
> 
> En la carcel estaran calentitos y con tres comidas al dia, y al asesino se le puede perdonar, pero el suicida muerte en pecado mortal SI o SI.
> 
> ...



*https://filmaffinity.com/es/film573356.html*


----------



## luron (26 Ene 2022)

Me choca mucho el caso que dices, porque en los tiempos que corren existen multitud de posibilidades para evitar la soledad. 

He pensado que también puede darse el caso de que la persona recapacite y se sienta insatisfecha espiritualmente con la vida que ha llevado o que tiene en la actualidad, pero me cuesta mucho creer que alguien pueda suicidarse por ello.

Lo que sí está claro es que España no es el país de la felicidad que tanto se pregona. 

Yo ahora mismo estoy atravesando una época muy dura (llevo ya tres años) y no veo que se vaya a arreglar mi situación. Se me ha pasado por la cabeza la idea del suicidio, pero creo que causaría bastante dolor ajeno y eso es lo único que me salva de entrar en ese pozo.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ene 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Denuncias falsas de violencia de genero donde los hombres son masacrados en tribunales sin pruebas y sin piedad por el relato inventado de una locadelcoño random. Desde que se implantó la LVG en el 2004 se han muntiplicado los suicidios de hombres por mas de diez.



Pero también los de mujeres, siendo mayor el número de intentos de suicidio entre gente con coño que gente con nepe.

He leído por ahí que la competitividad hace estragos en la mente, tendrá que ver mucho con eso tambien


----------



## SPQR (26 Ene 2022)

El suicidio, otro pribilegio heteropatriarcal, pero lo importante es darle 500 minolles de € a la pareja de la rata chepuda, para que tenga un ministerio.

Para prevención del suicidio, presupuesto cercano a cero.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Ene 2022)

luron dijo:


> *Me choca mucho el caso que dices, porque en los tiempos que corren existen multitud de posibilidades para evitar la soledad. *
> 
> He pensado que también puede darse el caso de que la persona recapacite y se sienta insatisfecha espiritualmente con la vida que ha llevado o que tiene en la actualidad, pero me cuesta mucho creer que alguien pueda suicidarse por ello.
> 
> ...



Al contrario, la soledad cada vez es mayor y mas corriente, y un problema a mi juicio bastante mas preocupante que el del suicidio.


----------



## John Connor (26 Ene 2022)

Ya os digo yo que si mañana en Bruselas dicen "pues tantos minolles para combatir el suicidio", iban a tardar cero coma en salir asociaciones llenas de gente inempleable con sus eslóganes "por una buena méntal jealz!" a trincar pasta como si no hubiese mañana, y el partido de turno apuntándose al carro y poniendo un ministerio con otro chorro de gente inempleable.

Mercedes... España y yo... Somos así.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (26 Ene 2022)

Baia qué raro!!

El gobierno se dedica a torturar a los ciudadanos sin piedad ninguna durante dos años y hay mucha más gente que se suicida. Qué cosas! eh!!

Es increíble que el congreso no haya sido quemado hasta los cimientos y no se haya hecho justicia. Es asqueroso.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (26 Ene 2022)

Antes pensaba mucho más en eso, de hecho lo que me parecía raro es que hubiera pocos suicidios, ni siquiera entendía cómo las personas pueden aguantar esta vida, todavía no lo entiendo pero la familia, la filosofía, la religión, el autoconocimiento, la naturaleza son cosas que compensas vivir.

Estamos gobernados por gente que literalmente odian la divinidad, y llevamos siglos gobernados por personas así, que queréis que os diga. El pueblo actúa como autómata - aunque quien no en una sociedad tan deshumanizada - y luego se pelearía cada 2 x 3 en guerras ideológicas. Hay que hacer un reset pero de verdad y de la civilización.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Ene 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Infografía: La disparidad de género en la tasa de suicidios en el mundo
> 
> 
> Esta infografía muestra la tasa de suicidios estandarizada por edad en 2019 en países seleccionados (cada 100.000 habitantes).
> ...



Curioso, españa italia y grecia con mucho mas paro juvenil tiene las tasas mas bajas en la comparativa...


----------



## deckard009 (26 Ene 2022)

Pues si falta gente, se suben los impuestos. Que los salarios públicos no se pagan del aire. Eso les importan los suicidios a nuestros desgobernantes.


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Ene 2022)

Paro apabullante, carencia de sexo de la inmensísima mayoría de jóvenes,la imposibilidad de formar familias, ideología venenosa como el feminismo o el LGTBIQQCZXGKKLN+ , paranoia plandémica y,además,todo ello agravado con el discurso dominante antipatria.


----------



## Smoker (26 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El problema es que hacerte asocial conduce al aislamiento, la gente se olvida de ti, la soledad hace su trabajo, eso te quita las ganas incluso de vengarte de lo que sea, solo quieres poner fin al dolor y al final de cabeza por el viaducto de la calle Segovia. Una persona sin vinculos afectivos con nadie es carne de suicidio o de adicciones.
> 
> El mejor remedio para el suicidio es socializar, que es lo ultimo que quieren los hijos de puta manipuladores que nos gobiernan y se dedican a crear condiciones para que nos odiemos unos a otros: privilegios a unos y toneladas de mierda a otros, su mejor trabajo es el feminismo que en realidad lo que busca es dejar a los ciudadanos, hombres y mujeres prejuzgandose y odiandose, con el sexo como deporte y sin ningun apoyo sentimental sano, eso nos hace a todos frustrados, amargados, pasotas y sumisos.
> 
> ...





Gotthard dijo:


> El problema es que hacerte asocial conduce al aislamiento, la gente se olvida de ti, la soledad hace su trabajo, eso te quita las ganas incluso de vengarte de lo que sea, solo quieres poner fin al dolor y al final de cabeza por el viaducto de la calle Segovia. Una persona sin vinculos afectivos con nadie es carne de suicidio o de adicciones.
> 
> El mejor remedio para el suicidio es socializar, que es lo ultimo que quieren los hijos de puta manipuladores que nos gobiernan y se dedican a crear condiciones para que nos odiemos unos a otros: privilegios a unos y toneladas de mierda a otros, su mejor trabajo es el feminismo que en realidad lo que busca es dejar a los ciudadanos, hombres y mujeres prejuzgandose y odiandose, con el sexo como deporte y sin ningun apoyo sentimental sano, eso nos hace a todos frustrados, amargados, pasotas y sumisos.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, quizás el término asocial no es el correcto, yo soy bastante social pero me suda todo tres huevos menos lo que me tiene que preocupar, pero está claro que la gente que se suicida son llevadas a ello tras depresiones de caballo ese tema hay que controlarlo, pero creo, que de verme en una situación así me llevaría a algún político por delante.

Hecho eso por 3 personas con 3 políticos y se arregla la situación, si toda esta feria del corona al inicio era porque estaban cagados de que pudiera afectarle a ellos...


----------



## Macabrón (26 Ene 2022)

Un cinturón de explosivos y colarse en una sesión del Congreso...


----------



## Avulense64 (26 Ene 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Antes la gente se daba a la bebida
> 
> De todas formas es el peaje a tener en esta sociedad
> 
> ...



Así es, tal cual.
Vivienda imposible, trabajos de mierda, relaciones de pareja que parecen un puto mercadillo, RRSS mostrando una cara alegre que no es, no se forman familias o las que se forman acaban rotas, con divorcios traumáticos, niños viviendo situaciones horribles entre sus padres que se llevan a matar y les utilizan para joder al otro... lo que no entiendo que es haya tanta gente aún sin depresión, entre los jóvenes (y no tan jóvenes) las expectativas de futuro son nulas, no sé cómo no hay más casos-
Luego que por qué no quiero nietos y por qué entiendo que la gente tenga perros y gatos. Es normal, el cariño que dan... es totalmente sincero, en cambio el de la mayoría de humanos no lo es.


----------



## thanos2 (26 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> El suicidio se ha convertido en los dos últimos años en la principal causa de muerte no natural en España bajo la mirada nula del Gobierno del país. Mayoritariamente son los jóvenes quienes toman esta fatal decisión, y solo los estudios y denuncias de organizaciones privadas han logrado dar un poco de información sobre las causas. Desde Madrid conversamos sobre las razones y los planes de acción del Gobierno actual de Pedro Sánchez para combatir las altas tasas de suicidio en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que esto formaba parte del plan. 

Encierras a gente joven en su casa 3 meses y cuándo pueden salir no pueden hacer nada de lo que merece la pena al menos para seguir creyendo que estás vivo.

Y no descartemos que mucha gente joven está recibiendo diagnóstico de patologías irreversibles y con pronóstico fatal y no les dicen la causa, y si preguntan si es por la vacuna les tratan de locos y los mandan a psiquiatría. Empiezan a darles pastillas cuyos efectos secundarios son precisamente la ideación suicida y el trabajo que habían empezado las vacunas y las medidas lo terminan otros.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Sciascia (26 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Hay un tabu mayor que el de las tasas cada vez mas elevadas de suicidio, y es el de que el suicidio deba ser considerado necesariamente como algo negativo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, ni tan siquiera la psiquiatria se atreve a reconocer abiertamente que para suicidarse no es necesario estar atravesando por ninguna clase de trastorno mental o proceso depresivo.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. Yo pondría como ejemplo de uno de esos suicudios racionales el de Stefan Zweig.


----------



## Paco12346 (26 Ene 2022)

Dejo este video por aqui donde menciona el aumento de los suicidios desde auge de las putas redes sociales , la gente ve vidas ajenas perfectaspor instagram mientras tu estas en la mierda normal deprimirse , las redes son el puto cancer del siglo xxi junto con el feminismo


----------



## victormiw (26 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Yo sigo preguntandome por que la gente se suicida porque le arruinan la vida...no será mejor matar a esa persona o grupo que te ha arruinado la vida y luego te suicidas? No es más....logico?



Porque si llegas al punto de querer suicidarte seriamente ya no te importa nada ni nadie más.
Resulta difícil de entender a los demás pero es así, si tienes ganas de matar a otros es porque te aferras a la vida y tienes intereses.


----------



## Kabuterimon (26 Ene 2022)

victormiw dijo:


> Porque si llegas al punto de querer suicidarte seriamente ya no te importa nada ni nadie más.
> Resulta difícil de entender a los demás pero es así, si tienes ganas de matar a otros es porque te aferras a la vida y tienes intereses.



Me refiero a suicidarte porque te han arruinado la vida, no por un cuadro de depresion por X motivo inamovible que te lleva a no importarte nada ni nadie.


----------



## Gian Gastone (26 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo del libro de Escotado -"Historia de las Drogras", que el Opio rn la Antigua Roma era como el Pan, un bien de primera necesidad. Cuando llegabas a Viejo, o tuus circustacias Vitales eran insoportables, estaba bien visto, tomarse una sobredosis de tal droga y acompañar a los justos en su sueño.

Dicho esto, cada vez somos menos libres.


----------



## Alarkos (26 Ene 2022)

Hace unos años reflexioné profundamente sobre el símbolo del suicidio y sobre como este, era una muestra del afianzamiento del nuevo sistema sobre la población.

El índice de suicidio es un medidor que utiliza el Sistema (holísticamente hablando) para conocer cuál y cuan es el grado de sumisión y desmoralización de la sociedad, que no de infelicidad. En el mundo moderno, evidentemente, una alta tasa de suicidio implica una alta desmoralización e infelicidad social, no obstante, antiguamente, la infelicidad podía ser igualmente alta pero no se presentaban estas cifras. Porque antes la sociedad NO ESTABA DESMORALIZADA.

Esto es muy importante entenderlo porque un individuo profundamente desmoralizado y desesperanzado, en sus últimas palabras, se lamenta de lo que fue y se quita de en medio sibilinamente. El hombre antiguo, si se sentía infeliz siempre quedaba la búsqueda del triunfo personal o colectivo, mediante el religión, el poder, o incluso la familia; cualquier causa que agitase su corazón. Rápidamente se unían y se rebelaban, muchos morían pero no se suicidaban, luchaban porque encontraban algo valioso en ello.

Ahora, los postmodernos sufrimos no solo una infelicidad desbordada, sino una falta de esperanza que inunda todos los ámbitos de nuestra vida. El ser humano es infeliz, como siempre ha ocurrido a lo largo de la historia, pero ahora no tenemos razón para cambiar esta situación. Creemos que no hay solución, que la vida es así, que es el karma que hemos sido muy malos, que la vida es una mierda, bla, bla. 

Esta forma moderna de pensar no es casual, obviamente, es una estrategia cuidadosamente diseñada por el Sistema en mayúsculas para canalizar disidencia de forma poco violenta. Son descartes edulcorados, antiguamente, estos descartes se producían mediante guerras inducidas o "pandemias" (llámese a envenenamientos masivos de la población)

Los procesos de reducción de la población no son nuevos, es un principio básico en cualquiera que haya cuidado un corral, se han hecho toda la vida y se seguirán haciendo. Sustituimos las espadas por las pastillas pero en el fondo, nada ha cambiado realmente.


----------



## ashe (27 Ene 2022)

Una especie de japonización de la sociedad con un sistema cipayo como es el anti-español vigente, lo digo porque me recuerda bastante a eso

Y si hundes una sociedad todavía mas pues por algún lugar debe petar todo, lo malo de los que se suicidan es que no se lleven a la chusma por delante anulando a las personas hasta para eso


----------



## vanderwilde (27 Ene 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> No se necesitan guerras para eso hoy dia



Para eso quizás que no, pero no ha puesto lo más importante, que es quitar del medio a todo el que está robando a manos llenas, como políticos, monarquía, todos los amigos de estos, empresarios, etc. Es que esos son el problema, y son como las ratas, mientras tengan dónde comer, no se van. Y ellos mismo son los que se echan de comer a costa de otros, y todo porque se les permite. Y que la gente se empiece a quitar de la cabeza que esto no se arregla votando a nadie.

Esos, mientras tengan dónde echar mano, no se van por las buenas.

Que coño de cachondeo es que lo pongas delante de un juez por robar miles de millones de euros y estén aguantando la risa porque antes de entrar ya saben que no les va a pasar nada?

Las malas yerbas hay que rancarlas de raíz.

Nadie quiere guerra porque la sangre la ponemos los desgraciados, pero por lo menos, alguno caería, y los demás se quitarían del medio. Esto es como una casa, se deja, se deja, hasta que acaba cayéndose.

Verás lo "bien" que lo vamos a estar pasando dentro de unos años por no haberle parado los pies no ahora, hace décadas.


----------



## Antisocialista (27 Ene 2022)

el suicidio es un problematica masculina, se lleva miles de vidas cada año, muchas mas que la violencia de genero, debido a esto a la sociedad y a la casta politica le interesa mucho y dan plena contencion porque son comprensivos con las problematicas masculinas, principalmente las mujeres que son mayoria electoral y votan por plataformas que apoyen a los hombres... oh wait!!!!

Repetire lo que he dicho varias veces: El dia que vea mujeres muriendo en trabajos peligrosos con el mero afan de mantener a sus esposos a salvo en sus casas tomando el te con los niños, ese dia y solo ese dia creere que la mujer puede amar al hombre


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> el suicidio es un problematica masculina, se lleva miles de vidas cada año, muchas mas que la violencia de genero, debido a esto a la sociedad y a la casta politica le interesa mucho y dan plena contencion porque son comprensivos con las problematicas masculinas, principalmente las mujeres que son mayoria electoral y votan por plataformas que apoyen a los hombres... oh wait!!!!
> 
> Repetire lo que he dicho varias veces: El dia que vea mujeres muriendo en trabajos peligrosos con el mero afan de mantener a sus esposos a salvo en sus casas tomando el te con los niños, ese dia y solo ese dia creere que la mujer puede amar al hombre


----------



## Smoker (27 Ene 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Para eso quizás que no, pero no ha puesto lo más importante, que es quitar del medio a todo el que está robando a manos llenas, como políticos, monarquía, todos los amigos de estos, empresarios, etc. Es que esos son el problema, y son como las ratas, mientras tengan dónde comer, no se van. Y ellos mismo son los que se echan de comer a costa de otros, y todo porque se les permite. Y que la gente se empiece a quitar de la cabeza que esto no se arregla votando a nadie.
> 
> Esos, mientras tengan dónde echar mano, no se van por las buenas.
> 
> ...



Pocos políticos mueren de una guerra, hace más daño el ataque directo y sorpresivo


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Ene 2022)

El hombre moderno occidental no puede ejercer su rol y el que le ofrecen no le interesa,incluso cuando triunfa en la competición, porque no se adapta a su naturaleza. Por ejemplo, el joven que se queda en el campo, con una buena hacienda y su imposibilidad de encontrar pareja y formar familia. 

La situación la explica perfectamente Michel houellebec en sus novelas. 

Esto ya empezó en los ochenta. La reconversión dejó a decenas de miles de jóvenes sin futuro posible. La droga,administrada por el narcoestado, sirvió para paliar los efectos de esta situación y destruyó una generación entera. muchas sobredosis y accidentes de tráfico encubrian suicidios.

Las mujeres están protegidas de todo esto por razones obvias. Las suicidas lo son por otros motivos distintos. Ellas también han visto destruido su rol, pero disponen de otros recursos.

El tema es complejo y cada caso es un mundo, pero la prueba es que los que se encuentran en situación de supervivencia, de inmigración, de guerra, con un objetivo, con una salida que sólo puede ir a mejor, no se suicidan.


----------



## cebollo (27 Ene 2022)

Han saltado las alarmas porque en 2020 se alcanzaron los mil suicidios de mujeres. Los tres mil suicidios de hombres no les preocupan nada.


----------



## usuario baneado (27 Ene 2022)

luron dijo:


> Me choca mucho el caso que dices, porque en los tiempos que corren existen multitud de posibilidades para evitar la soledad.
> 
> He pensado que también puede darse el caso de que la persona recapacite y se sienta insatisfecha espiritualmente con la vida que ha llevado o que tiene en la actualidad, pero me cuesta mucho creer que alguien pueda suicidarse por ello.
> 
> ...



Apretar el culo(o los dientes) y tirar p'alante,no queda otra.
Todos tenemos nuestros problemas,pueden durar mas o menos. 
Estoy en una situación que no se la deseo a nadie. Y en vez de llorar y pasarme el día bebiendo, muevo el culo para el mal menor y dejar las cosas bien atadas. 
Algunos esperan un milagro y lo pierden todo.


----------



## t_chip (27 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> El suicidio se ha convertido en los dos últimos años en la principal causa de muerte no natural en España bajo la mirada nula del Gobierno del país. Mayoritariamente son los jóvenes quienes toman esta fatal decisión, y solo los estudios y denuncias de organizaciones privadas han logrado dar un poco de información sobre las causas. Desde Madrid conversamos sobre las razones y los planes de acción del Gobierno actual de Pedro Sánchez para combatir las altas tasas de suicidio en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ideología de mierda promovida por la izqmierda y asumida por la derecha inundandolo todo y obligando a todo el mundo a ser quien los mass mierdas le dicen que debe ser, en lugar de quien sus instintos e inclinaciones naturales le dicen que debe ser.

No sólo no hay que tomar ninguna medida, sino que hay que "destomar" todas las medidas que se han estado tomando en occidente en los últimos 60 años


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Shudra (27 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo claro que si me suicido me llevo por delante a muchos. Aquí hay mucha gente viviendo del presupuesto que ni siente ni padece los problemas de los demás. Mi posición económicamente inferior justifica mis actos: haberme respetado en su momento.


----------



## srburbujarra (27 Ene 2022)

Me gustaría saber cuantos adolescentes se suicidan al año por culpa de divorcios estapntosos provocados por sus madres.

El feminismo mata, hay que castigar a los responsables.


----------



## eltonelero (27 Ene 2022)

Lo peor de todo que al gobierno le da absolutamente igual.
En un mes de pateras han suplido esos rabos suicidados con creces.


----------



## nx- (27 Ene 2022)

Son hombres la mayoría así que nada, circulen.


----------



## Chichi coge el yeyo (27 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Lo siento, pero aquí te equivocas.

Que la distinción entre sexos se hace interesadamente para lograr ciertos fines, es más que evidente. No necesitan tener la razón, ni siquiera que la mayoría esté de acuerdo, sino apelar a sentimientos y repetirlo machaconamente. La otra parte (que no es otra que hombres Y mujeres, pero divididos) no tiene los medios para soportar esa pelea, es más, discutir que si galgos o podencos sólo hace que alimentar a los que promueven esta basura.

Hay que romper la baraja: "me importa una mierda que palmen 50/60 mujeres al año, es residual y no me sale de los cojones que se cambie la ley y se use para enfrentarnos". Ésa es la línea, así con todo, sea un virus, el CO2 o los radares de velocidad.


----------



## Blackest (27 Ene 2022)

Alarkos dijo:


> Hace unos años reflexioné profundamente sobre el símbolo del suicidio y sobre como este, era una muestra del afianzamiento del nuevo sistema sobre la población.
> 
> El índice de suicidio es un medidor que utiliza el Sistema (holísticamente hablando) para conocer cuál y cuan es el grado de sumisión y desmoralización de la sociedad, que no de infelicidad. En el mundo moderno, evidentemente, una alta tasa de suicidio implica una alta desmoralización e infelicidad social, no obstante, antiguamente, la infelicidad podía ser igualmente alta pero no se presentaban estas cifras. Porque antes la sociedad NO ESTABA DESMORALIZADA.
> 
> ...



Por eso hace siglos la gente la liaba por subidas de impuestos y ahora todos sabemos que nos pueden hacer lo que sea que no la vamos a liar. Imaginate si los 4000 que se suicidan todos los años se cargaran a algun politico o se liaran a matar policias, el problema del suicidio y todos los problemas subyacentes que lo causan se acabarían en 0, . así es como han cambiado historicamente las sociedades. La gente descontenta la liaba parda y la clase gobernante no le quedaba mas remedio que realizar cambios si no queria acabar en la guillotina.

Desgraciadamente las ideologias desmoralizantes como el liberalismo y el relativismo que lo caracteriza ya se encargan de desmoralizar a la gente para que no ejerza la violencia para cambiar las cosas, porque, ¿si todo es relativo y subjetivo? ¿Como vamos a cortarle la cabeza al rey absoluto?



Joaquim dijo:


>




Este es un ejemplo de desmoralización...

Ante un problema que nos afecta a los hombres nuestraccion es

Problema.... ..... pero no es un problema de genero....

Carteles que rezuman indefensión aprendida. En vez de por lo menos señalar de forma directa estos problemas la actitud es.... "pero no es un problema de genero...."


Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

Chichi coge el yeyo dijo:


> Lo siento, pero aquí te equivocas.
> 
> Que la distinción entre sexos se hace interesadamente para lograr ciertos fines, es más que evidente. No necesitan tener la razón, ni siquiera que la mayoría esté de acuerdo, sino apelar a sentimientos y repetirlo machaconamente. La otra parte (que no es otra que hombres Y mujeres, pero divididos) no tiene los medios para soportar esa pelea, es más, discutir que si galgos o podencos sólo hace que alimentar a los que promueven esta basura.
> 
> Hay que romper la baraja: "me importa una mierda que palmen 50/60 mujeres al año, es residual y no me sale de los cojones que se cambie la ley y se use para enfrentarnos". Ésa es la línea, así con todo, sea un virus, el CO2 o los radares de velocidad.



No, basta de callar, hay que hablar de los problemas de los hombres, de como los hombres somos los verdaderos oprimidos, y de como esta sociedad de mierda nos humilla y nos desprecia, nos tenemos que valorar a nosotros mismos, y nuestros problemas se tienen que visibilizar, para que tomemos conciéncia de ellos.

El mirar hacia otro lado, lo siento pero no ha funcionado, que te ganen los partidos por incomparecencia del rival no es una buena estrategia.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Por eso hace siglos la gente la liaba por subidas de impuestos y ahora todos sabemos que nos pueden hacer lo que sea que no la vamos a liar. Imaginate si los 4000 que se suicidan todos los años se cargaran a algun politico o se liaran a matar policias, el problema del suicidio y todos los problemas subyacentes que lo causan se acabarían en 0, . así es como han cambiado historicamente las sociedades. La gente descontenta la liaba parda y la clase gobernante no le quedaba mas remedio que realizar cambios si no queria acabar en la guillotina.
> 
> Desgraciadamente las ideologias desmoralizantes como el liberalismo y el relativismo que lo caracteriza ya se encargan de desmoralizar a la gente para que no ejerza la violencia para cambiar las cosas, porque, ¿si todo es relativo y subjetivo? ¿Como vamos a cortarle la cabeza al rey absoluto?
> 
> ...



Desmoralizaciòn son tus posts de mierda, puto loser!!


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Han saltado las alarmas porque en 2020 se alcanzaron los mil suicidios de mujeres. Los tres mil suicidios de hombres no les preocupan nada.



Es como cuando pusieron en el titular de un periódico: Alarma: El 12% de los sintecho son mujeres!!

En realidad lo que estaban diciendo era que el 88% restantes de sintecho eran hombres, pero que la vida de estos les importaba una puta mierda.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Ene 2022)

Yo pienso que si de verdad se quisiese abordar la cuestion del suicidio, la primera medida a tomar seria legalizar por completo el suicidio asistido.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Ene 2022)

Sciascia dijo:


> Muy interesante. Yo pondría como ejemplo de uno de esos suicudios racionales el de Stefan Zweig.




Stefan Zweig y su esposa se suicidaron juntos, en una cama. El célebre y aturdido autor de numerosas obras literarias dejó una nota en la que se decía lo siguiente:

_«Creo que es mejor finalizar en un buen momento y de pie una vida en la cual la labor intelectual significó el gozo más puro y la libertad personal el bien más preciado sobre la Tierra»._


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Ene 2022)

El suicidio no es legal, de hecho, se considera como un delito, aunque nadie entre en la carcel por una tentativa, lo unico que se castiga claramente es la induccion al mismo. Pero que sucederia si la gente que intenta suicidarse y fracasa en el intento, tuviese que ingresar en la carcel por ello. Eso seria una barbaridad, por la sencilla razon de que si todos estamos condenados a morir, nadie deberia estar jamas condenado a vivir.

Por eso para mi el suicidio no es nunca una causa, sino una consecuencia, y como tal, lejos de ser un verdadero problema, es la solucion a un problema subyacente en el seno de la sociedad.

No hay manera de morir mas razonable que suicidandose, en lugar de dejarse arrastrar por la decadencia y la decrepitud. El suicidio no deberia ser nunca considerado como un acto vergonzante, sino casi me atreveria a decir como motivo de admiracion.

Lo triste por tanto no es suicidarse, sino hacerlo arrastrado o empujado por razones poco edificantes.


----------



## cabronavirus (27 Ene 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Yo creo que esto formaba parte del plan.
> 
> Encierras a gente joven en su casa 3 meses y cuándo pueden salir no pueden hacer nada de lo que merece la pena al menos para seguir creyendo que estás vivo.
> 
> Y no descartemos que mucha gente joven está recibiendo diagnóstico de patologías irreversibles y con pronóstico fatal y no les dicen la causa, y si preguntan si es por la vacuna les tratan de locos y los mandan a psiquiatría. Empiezan a darles pastillas cuyos efectos secundarios son precisamente la ideación suicida y el trabajo que habían empezado las vacunas y las medidas lo terminan otros.



Bien visto.


Sargento Kowalski dijo:


>



Doblepensar le llaman.


Joaquim dijo:


> Es como cuando pusieron en el titular de un periódico: Alarma: El 12% de los sintecho son mujeres!!
> 
> En realidad lo que estaban diciendo era que el 88% restantes de sintecho eran hombres, pero que la vida de estos les importaba una puta mierda.



2013: 89.519 accidentes (en el 4,3% de ellos había presencia de alcohol)
2014: 91.570 accidentes (3,2%)
2015: 97.755 accidentes (3,2%)
2016: 102.362 accidentes (2,3%)
2017: 102.233 accidentes (2,7%)

Solo un 5% de actos violentos se ligan a enfermedad mental


----------



## LeeMarvin (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## t_chip (31 Ene 2022)

Chichi coge el yeyo dijo:


> Lo siento, pero aquí te equivocas.
> 
> Que la distinción entre sexos se hace interesadamente para lograr ciertos fines, es más que evidente. No necesitan tener la razón, ni siquiera que la mayoría esté de acuerdo, sino apelar a sentimientos y repetirlo machaconamente. La otra parte (que no es otra que hombres Y mujeres, pero divididos) no tiene los medios para soportar esa pelea, es más, discutir que si galgos o podencos sólo hace que alimentar a los que promueven esta basura.
> 
> Hay que romper la baraja: "me importa una mierda que palmen 50/60 mujeres al año, es residual y no me sale de los cojones que se cambie la ley y se use para enfrentarnos". Ésa es la línea, así con todo, sea un virus, el CO2 o los radares de velocidad.



La ley YA se ha cambiado, es tarde para tu plan.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## locodelacolina (31 Ene 2022)

Mientras haya leyes feminacis que empujan al hombre a la muerte habrá negocio de la izquierda.


----------



## Chichi coge el yeyo (31 Ene 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> La ley YA se ha cambiado, es tarde para tu plan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



¿Qué plan? Aquí de lo que estoy hablando es de no seguir ahondando en el cisma, de no caer en la trampa de usar la misma retórica, pero a la inversa, que sólo llevan a mamarrachadas como la de vox, de casi pedir la perpetua a ambos miembros de la pareja por una pelea; de derogar, ni hablar.

La ley actual se consintió por permitir que se apelase a sentimientos ("cómo no vamos a ceder un poco, cuando de tratar vidas se trata", igualito que con cierto virus) y no cambiará, sino a peor, si se sigue por la misma vía, no sólo en este ámbito. Las leyes están para cambiarse, pero antes debe venir un cambio de valores.


----------



## t_chip (31 Ene 2022)

Chichi coge el yeyo dijo:


> ¿Qué plan? Aquí de lo que estoy hablando es de no seguir ahondando en el cisma, de no caer en la trampa de usar la misma retórica, pero a la inversa, que sólo llevan a mamarrachadas como la de vox, de casi pedir la perpetua a ambos miembros de la pareja por una pelea; de derogar, ni hablar.
> 
> La ley actual se consintió por permitir que se apelase a sentimientos ("cómo no vamos a ceder un poco, cuando de tratar vidas se trata", igualito que con cierto virus) y no cambiará, sino a peor, si se sigue por la misma vía, no sólo en este ámbito. Las leyes están para cambiarse, pero antes debe venir un cambio de valores.



Los valores no van a cambiar sino hacia donde quieran los progremierdas, que tienen todos los medios de manipulación de masas, o sea, a peor.

Hay que hacer lo que se puede hacer, y eliminar la viogen a día de hoy no es posible, pero si lo es dejarla sin contenido al aplicar el mismo código a las agresiones que hagan las mujeres. 

Entonces serán ellas mismas las que pidan eliminar esa ley.

Lo que no es posible es permitir que continue esta posición tan cómoda para ellas, porque entonces nada se va a poder cambiar, si no es a peor.


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Energia libre (28 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que si de verdad se quisiese abordar la cuestion del suicidio, la primera medida a tomar seria legalizar por completo el suicidio asistido.



Eso es otra locura mas.
Si se quiere abordar la cuestion del suicidio lo que habría que hacer es ofrecer a las personas una vida orientada hacia el bien común, haciendo del servicio a los demas el principio fundamental de nuestra existencia.
Ama y haz lo que quieras


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (28 Feb 2022)

Y eso sin que los yogurines tengan que ir a una guerra, o ni tan siquiera hacer la Mili. Porque mira que hasta la mili tuvo que suspenderse, viendo cómo tras gritarle el Sargento Arencibia a algún chaval, este cogía el arma Enel cuartel, y se pegaba un tiro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Feb 2022)

Energia libre dijo:


> Eso es otra locura mas.
> Si se quiere abordar la cuestion del suicidio lo que habría que hacer es ofrecer a las personas una vida orientada hacia el bien común, haciendo del servicio a los demas el principio fundamental de nuestra existencia.
> Ama y haz lo que quieras



Y quien dice que el suicidio no pueda ser otra manera de velar por el bien comun. Yo pienso que si todo aquel que quisiese morir recibiese ayuda para ello, el mundo seria un lugar mejor para vivir.


----------



## olympus1 (28 Feb 2022)

david53 dijo:


> El suicidio se ha convertido en los dos últimos años en la principal causa de muerte no natural en España bajo la mirada nula del Gobierno del país. Mayoritariamente son los jóvenes quienes toman esta fatal decisión, y solo los estudios y denuncias de organizaciones privadas han logrado dar un poco de información sobre las causas. Desde Madrid conversamos sobre las razones y los planes de acción del Gobierno actual de Pedro Sánchez para combatir las altas tasas de suicidio en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. No pasa nada. Circulen. Hay mucho Covid, guerra en Ucrania mi equipo va cuarto en la liga. Espantosa nuestra situación.


----------



## sirpask (28 Feb 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Ojalá lo hicieran llevándose a un puñao de hijosdeputa por delante.



Es la unica forma de que las autoridades se tomarán este grandísimo problema en serio.

Y los niños con el puto bozal en las aulas....

Es que todo lo malo que les puede suceder a los responsables de este atropello, no va a ser suficiente.


----------



## Energia libre (2 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y quien dice que el suicidio no pueda ser otra manera de velar por el bien comun. Yo pienso que si todo aquel que quisiese morir recibiese ayuda para ello, el mundo seria un lugar mejor para vivir.



Nadie quiere morir porque las peesonas tienen miedo a la muerte , lo que no soportan es seguir viviendo en ciertas condiciones.
Parece lo mismo pero no es igual


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Mar 2022)

Energia libre dijo:


> Nadie quiere morir porque las peesonas tienen miedo a la muerte , lo que no soportan es seguir viviendo en ciertas condiciones.
> Parece lo mismo pero no es igual



Tambien se puede tener miedo a vivir, e incluso que dicho miedo sea superior al de morir, porque el miedo por encima de todo es libre. Y por eso mismo tambien las personas deben ser libres de poder sentir mas o menos miedo de vivir o de morir.


----------



## Energia libre (3 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tambien se puede tener miedo a vivir, e incluso que dicho miedo sea superior al de morir, porque el miedo por encima de todo es libre. Y por eso mismo tambien las personas deben ser libres de poder sentir mas o menos miedo de vivir o de morir.



Sin acritud, quien le entienda que le lea


----------



## kicorv (3 Mar 2022)

Me imagino a la Zorrene Montero con la carpeta con estos datos cada mañana encima de la mesa mientras se toma el café. Cuánto más suben las cifras, más éxito. Y lo disfruta


----------



## delta74 (17 Sep 2022)




----------

